# Most embarrassing performance?



## VernTheBunny (Apr 11, 2010)

For reasons unknown, in grade 9, I decided to sing in front of my entire school for graduation. I didn't know what to sing, so I searched the internet for "instrumental" and "karaoke" songs. First and only thing I found was _Can You Feel The Love Tonight_, from the Lion King (but you probably already knew where that song is from xD). Great song. Certainly not appropriate for a graduation >.>

Needless to say, it was a horrid flop. I sang a different rendition of it, and experimented with the melody, singing more from emotional than technical. I'm a decent singer, but since it wasn't the normal version, it must have sounded like I didn't know what I was doing. 
I think there is still a video of it floating around on some friends computer. I need to locate it, and destroy it. 

I still haven't lived it down, especially at karaoke nights. :S 


SHARE STORIES NAO TO HELP ME FORGET MY GRADUATION WOES.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

I fucked up nine different times trying to play the solo from Windowpane by Opeth for family and friends. I said fuck it, left and played it perfectly later that night when no one was around...

Opeth-Windowpane [live] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UxS6r49OlY


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 12, 2010)

Many a drunk karaoke night at the bar should never have happened.


----------



## randomonlooker (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know if it fits under your definition of embarrassing, but once I was performing in a recital, fairly important one, and had to play for about twenty five minutes, sadly I was a little nervous and rushed through the pieces and finished in 22 minutes, so I improvised something in front of the whole audience on the spot 
It didn't go too badly, the thing was recorded and it's here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3544228/ 

But I'd call it a pretty embarrassing situation if anyone found out, right?


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

Most embarrassing performance I've ever had was at a place called The Chance. My band had a 20 minute set and my drummer rushed his symbol setup. During our last song, the symbol kept falling over and I had to stand up on the drum platform and keep the symbol standing with my foot while playing my bass. My guitarist fucked up multiple times, the vocalist tripped over the leads wire and unplugged him, and the whole band for some reason cut one whole measure short from our first song. 

I was pretty pissed after the show was over. 

I have a lot of live performance experience but these guys were a bit inexperienced so mistakes were to be made, but I didn't think they'd fuck up that bad. 

It was one of the most embarrassing shows I've played to date.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you ever tried to put words to techno? Well, I did and it sounds like this.


----------



## PermaFrost (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:
			
		

> I fucked up nine different times trying to play the solo from Windowpane  by Opeth for family and friends. I said fuck it, left and played it  perfectly later that night when no one was around...



Yeah, it is very different when you play alone. For me, today -well, it is yesterday now- was my fist play in public in the Workshop's recital and, as expected, it was terrible. I tripped my fingers, used wrong the pedal, I could not play correctly any mordent and I was shaking! I sincerely apologize to M. Beethoven and M. Chopin for such pitiful performance.
By the way, the pieces were FÃ¼r Elise and Op. 7 no. 1, respectively.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 25, 2010)

My first ever live gig and every single piece of equipment we brought with us decided it was going to find a bad ground. HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Suffice it to say it was a noisenik night so we made a bunch of horrid noise and muddled through it.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 7, 2010)

Played a cancer-walk with my band last Summer. The sound-guy disappeared, our drummer couldn't hear the rest of the band over himself, our trumpet player wasn't playing his part, and was walking all around the stage, since he wasn't comfortable up there. Our singer forgot some words, and his mic was way too quiet. Our lead guitarist shredded to a song in the wrong key for almost an entire measure, and I fell asleep onstage because I hadn't slept in several days. 

IT WAS HORRIBLE.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 8, 2010)

Once I went to a karaoke bar in Japan and a bunch of people expected me to be able to sing Michael Jackson songs because I'm from america. 

Smooth Criminal is a fucking killer, especially when it's like three steps above your range.

That said, I murdered Winehouse's Rehab and showed them all how Halo (beyonce) should sound.


----------



## BlackGnosis (May 18, 2010)

First concert ever, when I played guitar all the time my Digitech rp-300 died halfway though the first, and only song....


----------

